# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Quoted job over $10,000 as a carpenter

## livo

Hi all,  
Ive just started doing a few of my own cashies/jobs on the weekends, and Ive just landed a deck and paling fence job that I reckon will add up to about $12k once I do the numbers on it. 
Does anyone have any advice on doing jobs over $10k as just a chippie without a builders license? Or is this a big no-no? 
Cheers

----------


## r3nov8or

Maybe it's actually 2 smaller/seperate jobs

----------

